
Warrantless border searches of electronics may be illegal, court rules - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/40571034/warrantless-border-searches-of-electronics-may-be-illegal-court-rules
======
monocasa
404 now. Here's the cache

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rULmZt...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:rULmZtfx9BkJ:https://www.fastcompany.com/40571034/warrantless-
border-searches-of-electronics-may-be-illegal-court-
rules+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

